# onni, että hän ei saa lumi päässä



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Miten voisi puhua itselleni, kun minä näen erään ihmisen kadulla, joka onneksi ei saa lumi joka juuri pudoti hänen takana?

"Voi häntä onnellista! Jos hän myöhästyi vain kolme sekuntia, hän olisi saada pudottava lumi!" (??)


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Miten voisi puhua itselleni, kun minä näen erään ihmisen kadulla, joka onneksi ei saa lumi joka juuri pudoti hänen takana?
> 
> "Voi häntä onnellista! Jos hän myöhästyi vain kolme sekuntia, hän olisi saada pudottava lumi!" (??)



Ehdotukseni:

_Voi mikä onni! Jos hän olisi hidastunut vaikka kolmella sekunnilla, lumi olisi pudonnut hänen päähänsä!

_


----------



## Cold Breeze

Mitä voisin sanoa itselleni, kun (minä) näen jonkun ihmisen kadulla, joka ei onneksi saa päällensä lunta, joka juuri tippui hänen mentyään ohi?

Voisit sanoa:
Olipa hän onnellinen! Jos hän olisi myöhästynyt vain kolme sekuntia/ tullut vain kolme sekuntia myöhemmin, hän olisi saanut lunta päällensä! 

EDIT:



Gavril said:


> Ehdotukseni:
> 
> _Voi mikä onni! Jos hän olisi hidastunut vaikka kolmella sekunnilla, lumi olisi pudonnut hänen päähänsä!
> 
> _



Voi mikä onni! Jos hän olisi myöhästynyt (vain) kolmella sekunnilla, lumi olisi pudonnut hänen päällensä! 

Minusta "hidastunut" ei kuulosta hyvältä tässä lauseessa. "Vaikka"-sana olisi ehkä käynyt, itse kuitenkin sanoisin "vain". Sanan "vain" voi jättää myös kokonaan pois.


----------



## Gavril

Cold Breeze said:


> Mitä voisin sanoa itselleni, kun (minä) näen jonkun ihmisen kadulla, joka ei onneksi saa päällensä lunta, joka juuri tippui hänen mentyään ohi?
> 
> Voisit sanoa:
> Olipa hän onnellinen! Jos hän olisi myöhästynyt vain kolme sekuntia/ tullut vain kolme sekuntia myöhemmin, hän olisi saanut lunta päällensä!




Pohdiskelin valintaa _päälleen _ja _päähänsä _välillä mutta löysin verkosta artikelin, jossa kirjoitetaan jäälohkareen pudonneen naisen "päähän". Miksei (kysyn uteliaisuudesta) kävisi "päähän" tässä yhteydessä?


----------



## altazure

"Päähänsä" sopisi kyllä, mutta se tarkoittaa, että lumi osuu juuri henkilön _päähän_.  "Päälleen/Päällensä" on monikäyttöisempi, sillä se tarkoittaa lumen  osumista mihin tahansa osaan henkilöä, esimerkiksi olkapäille, kylkeen  tai jalkoihin.

"Saada X päälleen/päällensä" on yleinen ilmaus, joka  tarkoittaa, että henkilöön osuu jotain, ja se on ikävää:

"Kun auto ajoi hänen ohitseen, hän sai kuraa päällensä."
"Kattila lipesi hänen kädestään ja hän sai kiehuvaa vettä päällensä."


----------

